# Cosmetology vs. Makeup Artistry



## scpadancerchick (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm completely new here and actually just wanted to chat on the forums. I'm reaching the end of my junior year in high school and next year will be applying to Cosmetology School. I want to be well rounded in the beauty industry, but i really want to specialize in makeup.  I live in Wisconsin, so there aren't any specialty makeup schools (Nor do I have the money to move and attend one in some other state, i'm only in HS ). From my research, i've found that there are only certified Makeup Training Schools in states where it is required to have a license to be a makeup artist. (Not sure if this is completely true, just what i've concluded.) I'd just like some advice from a few of you on here.  Soo, would it be a good idea to attend a cosmetology school here and know all the basics of cosmetology, pass the exam get my license, and THEN move on to go into makeup? Like maybe after cosmetology school, i'd be able to attend and afford a school somehwere else more centered towards makeup? I just want to know if cosmetology is worth my time or not. I've been practicing makeup for years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but i'd also like to learn about hair and all that kinda stuff too. Have any makeup artists gone to cosmetology school first? I just don't really know where to begin my path in the beauty industry. i'm willing to go to cosmetology school if it will help me at all, but ultimately i'd like to be a makeup artist. (but then again, maybe if i go to cosmetology school i'll want to do hair as well?) Just wondering if all of this is practical and will help in the end. Thanks so much to any of you who offer advice, i know this is a long question and i've been rambling.


----------



## pmbeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello, I am not a professional by no means but I think you should go to cosmetology school. I think it will definitely benefit you as a makeup artist. Being able to offer hair as well as makeup services will ultimately further your career. Best of luck to you


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 12, 2011)

Is cosmetology school helpful? Yes. It is nice to have under your belt. Is it essential to be a successful MUA? Nope. I worked for four years as a professional MUA with no cosmetology license and did quite well for myself (in the midwest I might add). It wasn't until I got my career off the ground that I recived professional training. I can tell you this, I learned a thousand times more in the field than I did in any classroom. Some people really benefit from starting off in school. I have many friends that have done this and turned out to be amazing artists. However, I no just as many people that haven't and are doing just as well.

  	If there is anything you concider it should be the type of MUA artist you want to be. Do you want to do bridal? Print? Film? Televison? Stage? Match what the programs you are looking at with the type of makeup you want to do. If you want to do bridal a cosmetology background can be really helpful. If you are doing stage... usually not so much. Be picky. Because you don't need a degree to do this well, if you are going to pay to get one make sure you are getting the skills you need to make it worth your time and money. ALL BEAUTY SCHOOLS ARE NOT CREATED EQUAL!!! It may be worth it to wait until you can afford to go to a good school.

  	I personally found it helpful to experiment. The best piece of advice I can give is to not be scared to screw up. Don't play it safe because you can really learn from your mistakes. I see so many young artists that are so concerned with being perfect that they never seem to push themselves hard enough to grow. Many of the greatest tricks I know I learned from horrible disasters. Have fun with it, but be down to buisness. You have to sell yourself harder than a used car sales man sells a lemon in this biz!!

  	HTP


----------



## MACcrazy (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, so I am really confused (also considering getting cosmetology degree) but is it a law in some states that you have to get licensed? and if so is there different licenses in different states or is it just one big licenses you can get once and be done with? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## manthanoelle (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's my pro advice. Cosmetology isn't worth it.

  	I am unsure about the state board of cosmetology in your state, but in my opinion it's not worth it. Cosmetology is primarily the teachings of hair. When I went to cosmetology school I stopped because I by trade am a makeup artist, but only 15 hours of 1500 were for makeup. In most states a license is only required for makeup artists if they want to work in a salon, if you do plan on doing hair and nails in addition to makeup than go for it. If you do want to work in a salon for just makeup your best bet is to obtain an estheticians license. You would be primarily focused on skin and not cosmetic application but check with your states board of cosmetology and you are likely to find that an services on the skin (makeup) are able to be performed in a salon.

  	There are 3 typical licenses, nail technician so anything to do with nails, esthetician which is anything involving the skin, and cosmetology which is a combo of the two plus hair styling.

  	I think its absurd that you have to have a license to take a cosmetic course. I am a self taught makeup artist and I have attended conferences and classes to better my skill set but I by no means require a license. I would say email the school you want to go to and ask to have a tour of the school and a meeting with a staff member to discuss the need of licensure. They would be best to explain this all for your states regulations. If you do not intend to work in a salon explain this. Try to do your own research though because most schools are not 100% educated on licensing regulations. I would contact the board of cosmetology in your state and ask them questions as well.


----------



## sinergy (Nov 4, 2011)

Going to cosmetology school might not be worth it for you unless you plan on doing hair also. I am a licensed Cosmetologist and like manthanoelle mentioned, there isnt very many hour that you get any makeup training for. I lucked out at my school we competed in hair shows and hair competitions that I was able to learn a bit more about professional makeup and updo competition makeup but even the Esthetics program teaches you about the skin and undertones and skin conditions which is great but there is no in dept makeup training at least in our curriculum there wasn't. Now on the other hand as a hair dresser and a makeup artist i can book a bit more work since i can do it all but still its just up to you if you want to do hair as well. i am in a smaller area so i normally have to travel to surrounding cities for continuing education classes and i find those by internet and calling to cosmo schools that do offer makeup classes (like TIGI for example)


----------



## ghoobo (Sep 24, 2012)

Get some dang *braces*.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 1, 2012)

go for cosmetology... it will widen up your career horizon.. just by being a beauty artist is no big thing in today's world.. so i think cosmetology will add fire to this.. and widen up your career chances..


----------



## tassie ann (Nov 20, 2012)

hi my name is tassie-ann i go to a cosmetology school i like to know more about make up


----------

